# 151 Pokemon Challenge- JIGGLYPUFF DONE



## Lancelot

Hi, Im currently doing the 151 pokemon challenge. This basically means I'm gonna paint/draw all 151 orignal pokemon

I'll be updating this thread as I go. If you wanna join in feel free to post your pictures below 



Spoiler: Starter Mons






Spoiler: #001














Spoiler:  #002













Spoiler: #003













Spoiler: #004













Spoiler: #005













Spoiler: #006













Spoiler: #007













Spoiler: #008













Spoiler: #009
















Spoiler: Early Bugs






Spoiler: #010













Spoiler: #011













Spoiler: #012













Spoiler: #013













Spoiler: #014














Spoiler: #015
















Spoiler






Spoiler: #016













Spoiler: #017













Spoiler: #018













Spoiler: #019













Spoiler: #020













Spoiler: #021













Spoiler: #022













Spoiler: #023













Spoiler: #024
















Spoiler: #025













Spoiler: #026













Spoiler: #027













Spoiler: #028













Spoiler: Nidoran Female













Spoiler: Nidorina













Spoiler: Nidoqueen













Spoiler: Nidoran Male













Spoiler: Nidorino













Spoiler: Nidoking













Spoiler: Clefairy













Spoiler: Clefable













Spoiler: Vulpix













Spoiler: Ninetales













Spoiler: Jigglypuff










Also if you wanna see my pictures as I do them follow me on instagram :]]

@gumo.elite

Cam's Challenge- CLICK HERE


----------



## Jamborenium

Those are good I love the coloring 

Also good luck uwu


----------



## Beardo

Everything looks awesome so far. Can't wait to see more


----------



## Keitara

I love your siggy so much, it's a LUFFY PARADISE T_T
oh and awesome art!! I'm a big fan, you know that


----------



## Lancelot

Keitara said:


> I love your siggy so much, it's a LUFFY PARADISE T_T
> oh and awesome art!! I'm a big fan, you know that



I love your signature more! Movie z was sooo good ;u;


----------



## Luminescence

Such pretty watercolours <3 really loving the colourful backgrounds and the blending you did to portray movement in that Ivysaur's whips. Always nice to find a Pok?mon fan as well~


----------



## Lancelot

Zamielmon said:


> Those are good I love the coloring
> 
> Also good luck uwu



Thank you so much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Everything looks awesome so far. Can't wait to see more



I'm glad you like it! I'm working on venusaur atm!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luminescence said:


> Such pretty watercolours <3 really loving the colourful backgrounds and the blending you did to portray movement in that Ivysaur's whips. Always nice to find a Pok?mon fan as well~



Im glad you like them! Good to see you like pokemon too  I love me some watercolours.


----------



## r a t

These are soo good Luffy, I like the little splatter effect in the backgrounds
Your writing is also so neat oml
I'm kinda tempted to do this challenge myself lmao


----------



## Lancelot

DO IT ROSIE> I WANNA SEE ;u; Your art is soo good ;o;


----------



## r a t

Monkey D Luffy said:


> DO IT ROSIE> I WANNA SEE ;u; Your art is soo good ;o;



omg it's not all I can manage to do is crappy sketches before I get tired and give up rip
I think I'll give this a go though, might give me motivation back and I can try out different styles! It'll also be nice to do the challenge with someone else so we can give eachother motivation lmao
Instead of going in order I might use a number generator so our daily pokemons are different, or I could go backwards idk


----------



## Azza

*cries becuz I can't even draw a stick figure* 

Those look amazing!! The different colours in the background give it a really cool effect!


----------



## Lancelot

Antlers said:


> omg it's not all I can manage to do is crappy sketches before I get tired and give up rip
> I think I'll give this a go though, might give me motivation back and I can try out different styles! It'll also be nice to do the challenge with someone else so we can give eachother motivation lmao
> Instead of going in order I might use a number generator so our daily pokemons are different, or I could go backwards idk



Yusss, lets do this shiz together.
I thing randomizing it sounds cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azza said:


> *cries becuz I can't even draw a stick figure*
> 
> Those look amazing!! The different colours in the background give it a really cool effect!



Thank ya m9 :]


----------



## Lancelot

VENUSAUR ES DONE


----------



## Lancelot

boop


----------



## snowblizzard24

Ooh so pretty! I really like how they seem to be coming out of their frames. Venusaur might be a bit too chubby to do it though lol

Can't wait til you get to vulpix c:


----------



## Jas0n

These look pretty awesome. I'm very much a fan.


----------



## Lancelot

snowblizzard24 said:


> Ooh so pretty! I really like how they seem to be coming out of their frames. Venusaur might be a bit too chubby to do it though lol
> 
> Can't wait til you get to vulpix c:



Yup, I agree, I didnt enjjoy painting VEnusaur as uch because it was hard to get in the frame.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> These look pretty awesome. I'm very much a fan.



Ooo ty, Im glad you like iit


----------



## Paramore

Wtf these are perfect.


----------



## Lancelot

Paramore said:


> Wtf these are perfect.



Thank you ;u;


----------



## Beardo

I'd love to see a Mawile from you if you have some spare time


----------



## penguins

wow, super cute!!!!!!!!! good luck!


----------



## Lancelot

Beardo said:


> I'd love to see a Mawile from you if you have some spare time



I can paint mawile for the lols if ya want.

I'll probably end up going through each region


----------



## r a t

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I can paint mawile for the lols if ya want.
> 
> I'll probably end up going through each region



That'll take over two years if you're planning on doing a pokemon a day!


----------



## Lancelot

Correct, Ill probably end up getting faster though. Es good practice anyway


----------



## Beardo

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I can paint mawile for the lols if ya want.
> 
> I'll probably end up going through each region



That'd be awesome!


----------



## Cam1

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I can paint mawile for the lols if ya want.
> 
> I'll probably end up going through each region



You shoud do it. Mawile is my 3rd favorite

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I think if you want to do all the regions for practice, go for it!


----------



## Keitara

the colorful backgrounds and the frames are a great idea!!
Can't wait for Lapras c:


----------



## Lancelot

I finished Charmander


----------



## Keitara

Charmander looks awesome!!!
How much time do you usually need for one? ; O ;


----------



## Lancelot

Idk like 4-5 hour? Including drawing it and outlining it. I have to let itdry before I outline it or the ink runs


----------



## Keitara

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Idk like 4-5 hour? Including drawing it and outlining it. I have to let itdry before I outline it or the ink runs



I see ; o ;
Really, you've got talent  I find traditonal art so much more difficult... //bows down
I'm pretty sure you'd even be able to sell those on conventions or so, as a printed poster!


----------



## pokedude729

Bulbasaur looks so cute holding that Oran Berry (Just curious, do you think you'll do the Megas at some point down the road? )


----------



## l24NDY

gratz


----------



## TheLostKooper

Wait could you still join it? If could then I would 
I really like drawing Pokemon sometimes


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

Those are great. I love drawing but I very seldom do color I do inking. I'd love to see Mewtwo and Lucario from you.


----------



## TheLostKooper

I'm joining, okay?



Spoiler: 001








More coming soon... It takes a long time to make.


----------



## Lancelot

pokedude729 said:


> Bulbasaur looks so cute holding that Oran Berry (Just curious, do you think you'll do the Megas at some point down the road? )



I wasthinking of doing all the 151 original, then doing the gen 1 megas and then moving on to gen 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri said:


> Those are great. I love drawing but I very seldom do color I do inking. I'd love to see Mewtwo and Lucario from you.



Thanks so much. Mewtwo will be the last one xD O wait, no second to last cause mew.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheLostKooper said:


> I'm joining, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131999
> 
> 
> 
> More coming soon... It takes a long time to make.



That is bloody adorable omi ;u;


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> These look pretty awesome. I'm very much a fan.



same

just gotta stalk this thread for like 530045043 years until u draw my favs!!


----------



## Lancelot

Jake. said:


> same
> 
> just gotta stalk this thread for like 530045043 years until u draw my favs!!



Who are your faves Jakey boy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheLostKooper said:


> I'm joining, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131999
> 
> 
> 
> More coming soon... It takes a long time to make.



You already posted that :X


----------



## r a t

Ok so I've joined the challenge but I'm not going in order, I'm using a randomizer instead. I was so _thrilled_ with the first pokemon I got. ugh


Spoiler: #103 Exeggutor



Rest in pepes for having no eraser

I really hate this pokemon


Let's just say the quality of my contributions to this challenge will vary greatly. I didn't want to spend ages drawing this thing >_>
They won't always be like this I promise ;A;

Btw I'll be posting a couple of pictures a day so I can catch up to Luffy, then it'll just be one a day! ​


----------



## Lancelot

Lmao thats great rosie xD


----------



## 00jachna

Wartortle is bae. skip ahead to him pl0x


----------



## Lancelot

Nty Jack. Im on charmeleon now. Just about to start. I might finish charizard today as well if youre lucky


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri

I might draw some as well tho it won't be colored I envy those who can color.


----------



## Trundle

I don't usually compliment people but your art is amazing!


----------



## Cam1

I might join in except do GFX imstead of drawings lmao. I cant draw for my life


----------



## Lancelot

Cam said:


> I might join in except do GFX imstead of drawings lmao. I cant draw for my life



Do it ;io; That would be soo cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> I don't usually compliment people but your art is amazing!



Thank ya Trundler ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I FNISHED CHARMELEON, Im jsut about to post it


----------



## Cam1

Im doing a randomizer as well.


Spoiler






Spoiler: 98














Spoiler: 130













Spoiler: 32













Spoiler: 59













Spoiler: 17













Spoiler: 44













Spoiler: 40













Spoiler: 6


----------



## Keitara

005 is great looking! He has such a cool expression haha

I just remembered something,, my friend tried to get into Pokemon once (but didn't get into it after all), and I told her to get Charmander at the beginning of the red edition, and she gave it the nickname "Methane Fart" ..


----------



## Lancelot

Cam said:


> Im doing a randomizer as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 130



Those aer so coool omfg ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Im doing a randomizer as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 130



Lmao. Methane Fart


----------



## Cam1

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Those aer so coool omfg ;u;



Thank you! the Gyarados one is one of my favorites Ive made so far


----------



## Lancelot

Charizard is done :]


----------



## Azza

These are all so awesome ;u; You really are talented at art!


----------



## Lancelot

Azza said:


> These are all so awesome ;u; You really are talented at art!



Thanks Buddeh


----------



## Jas0n

Charizard looks like he's got a very perky butt.


----------



## Cam1

Jas0n said:


> Charizard looks like he's got a very perky butt.



Hes, yes he does lmao. Thats exactly what I thought when I first saw it


----------



## Lancelot

Jas0n said:


> Charizard looks like he's got a very perky butt.



Yuh I know  xD

I maybe have accidently mucked up the outline and had to draw the line further..


----------



## Venn

These are all really awesome! I wish I had this talent to draw very good!


----------



## Lancelot

I did 2 today. Squirtle is finished

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> These are all really awesome! I wish I had this talent to draw very good!



Tysm venice :]


----------



## Beardo

Charizard looks bad-ass!


----------



## Cam1

Finished my 3rd!


----------



## 00jachna

oml WARTORTLE HYPE!! whoop whoop!


----------



## Lancelot

Omg,  that midoran looks badass cam.

Ill try and remember to link your version of it in the op tomorrow morning


----------



## 00jachna

I want to try this just for my bae wartortle

But then again I'm terrible at drawing


----------



## Lancelot

I may have rushed squirtle just so I can do Wartotortle....


----------



## 00jachna

Thanks bub <33333


----------



## Venn

I can't wait to see what you do with Ponyta and Rapidash! 
Ponyta been my favorite pokemon since the first generation 
(Also Vulpix)


----------



## Lancelot

Boop


----------



## 00jachna

I might try to do this, but since I am lazy af I might try to squeze it all into one paper


----------



## Jake

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Who are your faves Jakey boy?



my favs are all at the end of the dex like chansey, kanghaskhan, lapras, ditto, articuno, snorlax, dragonite and mewtwo and i also like slowbro who is about halfway through dex


----------



## Lancelot

Jake. said:


> my favs are all at the end of the dex like chansey, kanghaskhan, lapras, ditto, articuno, snorlax, dragonite and mewtwo and i also like slowbro who is about halfway through dex



OO. Ok. 
Thats probably a good thing as hopefully I would ahve got better by then


----------



## Jake

Monkey D Luffy said:


> OO. Ok.
> Thats probably a good thing as hopefully I would ahve got better by then



!!!!!!

i also forgot lickitung oops

u better draw them so good so i cry ok thx


----------



## Cam1

I agree with Jake on Lapras! Lapras and Squirtle are two of my alltime favorites! Arcanine is pretty up there as well


----------



## Rasha

I think your art is super cute! I especially like the background and the lining, the squirtle one is very nostalgic lol
it seems though like you're using a phone camera? it's always better to scan them but it's your choice in the end ^^


----------



## Lancelot

I would scan them in but they are all on a big a3 sheet :X

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wartortle es finito


----------



## Lancelot

Boop


----------



## 00jachna

OML THIS IS SO ****ING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



OML THIS IS SO ****ING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lancelot

Sorry it looks better irl I promise :x I was using my phone camera and as we can see from the other photos its ****ty


----------



## 00jachna

Wartortle is never bad. It's that simple <3333


----------



## r a t

Omg Luffy the Wartortle is the best one so far!! They're all amazing but this one is my favourite haha


----------



## katronsensei

You have very nice skills. These are so pretty to look at. I love how you've drawn them in action like poses to. They seem so much more real. Like they can pop out of the page any second. You also have lovely painting techniques there. I love you're background work behind the pieces... Especially the Venasaur ones where it looks all pretty and blended a bit.


----------



## Cam1

Extremely happy with how this next one turned out. Like, very very very very happy (post 48)


----------



## r a t

Spoiler: #114



Ball of noodles (Tangela)





Hey Luffy could you link everyone's pictures onto the first post?
Like having TheLostKooper's Bulbasaur under the #001 spoiler along with yours if that makes sense? Just a suggestion though it doesn't really matter! ;u;​


----------



## Cam1

Antlers said:


> Spoiler: #114
> 
> 
> 
> Ball of noodles (Tangela)
> View attachment 132531
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Luffy could you link everyone's pictures onto the first post?
> Like having TheLostKooper's Bulbasaur under the #001 spoiler along with yours if that makes sense? Just a suggestion though it doesn't really matter! ;u;​


Yeah either that or we could all use our originl posts to keep up with it and he could just link that specific post on the OP


----------



## Lancelot

Cam said:


> Yeah either that or we could all use our originl posts to keep up with it and he could just link that specific post on the OP



I did that for yours already :x


----------



## Cam1

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I did that for yours already :x



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## CorgiKnight

Very cute and vibrant, my favourite one so far has to be Charmeleon! This makes me want to bust out my watercolours and draw some pokemon. :') I also really like the splattery effect you've created, best of luck drawing the rest of them! I'll be keeping my eye out for Dragonite. c:


----------



## Lancelot

CorgiKnight said:


> Very cute and vibrant, my favourite one so far has to be Charmeleon! This makes me want to bust out my watercolours and draw some pokemon. :') I also really like the splattery effect you've created, best of luck drawing the rest of them! I'll be keeping my eye out for Dragonite. c:



Thank you so much ^V^

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO SORRY I DIDNT DRAW ONE TODAY


----------



## Lancelot

I finished Blastoise and Im sorry


 Idk i dont like it. Sorrrru


----------



## 00jachna

Blastoise looks kewl


----------



## Jas0n

Blastoise looks sassy


----------



## Lancelot

I finished Caterpie


----------



## Lancelot

boop


----------



## Jas0n

I feel like you need to be breakin' the borders more often. Looks pretty awesome with parts of the pokemon bursting out the edges of the background. Adds some neat depth.


----------



## Cam1

Sorry I havent been keeping up with this lately. I will try to get 3 or 4 done. Just a hint, my next pokemon is Pidgeotto, so look forward to that


----------



## Lancelot

Ive nearly finished butterfree and I am SOOO happy with it ;o;


----------



## Cory

these are really good!


----------



## Lancelot

Cory said:


> these are really good!



Thank you so much! DD


----------



## Ste

These look really good! I love them! Loving the Squirtle sunglasses reference from the anime ^.^


----------



## Lancelot

Metapod and butterfree are done :]



Spoiler: Metapod













Spoiler: Butterfree


----------



## Jas0n

Butterfree is beautiful. Best one yet!


----------



## Lancelot

Jas0n said:


> Butterfree is beautiful. Best one yet!



Yay ty jason


----------



## Cory

Which do you think will be your favorite to draw?


----------



## Oblivia

These are incredible!  Can't wait to see Snorlax in all his self-destructive glory.


----------



## Cam1

Finally back with a new one! Sorry for the mini hiatus, haha


Spoiler: 17


----------



## Keitara

the latest ones look astoundingly amazing! @@


----------



## Lancelot

Cory said:


> Which do you think will be your favorite to draw?



I am really looking forward to drawing Weezing and the Eeveelutions 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> These are incredible!  Can't wait to see Snorlax in all his self-destructive glory.



Thank you so much! I think I might draw snorlax using hyper beam. Maybe sleeping, idk ;o;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Finally back with a new one! Sorry for the mini hiatus, haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 17



Thats so cool omg ;o;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> the latest ones look astoundingly amazing! @@



Thank ya Luffy-chan


----------



## Lancelot

I finished Weedle



Spoiler: Weedlee


----------



## Cam1

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thats so cool omg ;o;


Thanks! This is actually my least favorite tags Ive made for this so far :/


----------



## Lancelot

Cam said:


> Thanks! This is actually my least favorite tags Ive made for this so far :/



But its really good ;u;


----------



## Lancelot

Boop


----------



## Lancelot

Bibiddy boop, I finished Kakuna




Spoiler: Kakuna


----------



## Forek

These are really nice, keep up the good work


----------



## Lancelot

Forek said:


> These are really nice, keep up the good work



Thank you, Forek!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Omfg voltorb will be a pain in the ass to draw. Goodluck m8


----------



## Cam1

Man Im so far behind! Im gonna try and catch up today. Here is my next one!


Spoiler


----------



## Lancelot

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Omfg voltorb will be a pain in the ass to draw. Goodluck m8



Thank ya buddeh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> Man Im so far behind! Im gonna try and catch up today. Here is my next one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thats so good omfg ;u; Stahp being so good


----------



## Cam1

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Thank ya buddeh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so good omfg ;u; Stahp being so good


Aww, thank you! Haha, I appreciate the compliment. You are very good as well! Im always impressed by the pokemon you put up

Anyways, completed #40 (Wigglytuff)


Spoiler


----------



## Venn

Awesome as always, keep up the good work!


----------



## Lancelot

Cam said:


> Aww, thank you! Haha, I appreciate the compliment. You are very good as well! Im always impressed by the pokemon you put up
> 
> Anyways, completed #40 (Wigglytuff)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I think thats my favourite so far!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> Awesome as always, keep up the good work!



Thank you Venice ^-^


----------



## Lancelot

boop


----------



## Lancelot

Ive nearly done beedril and it looks so cool ;u;


----------



## Lancelot

I FNISHED BEEDRIL LOOK


----------



## Keitara

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I FNISHED BEEDRIL LOOK



it looks great! Love the action in there C:


----------



## Rasha

I could've sworn this is the best picture of beedril I've seen in a long time

Can't wait for Raichu~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could've sworn this is the best picture of beedril I've seen in a long time

Can't wait for Raichu~


----------



## Pokemanz

Growing up Beedrill was always my favorite Pokemon idk why. I love how badass it looks omg <3


----------



## Lancelot

Thank you everyone ;u


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really love your watercolors, they're so nice. <3


----------



## Jamborenium

Man I would so love to try this out but I don't think I would ever finish lol

Also that beedrill  is radical


----------



## Bulbamander

Amazing! I think the images are a little dark though? Are they photos? Would love to see them scanned to see the vibrant colours more clearly! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Jas0n

The action shots are much better than the ones without action. Adds so much more energy.


----------



## Lancelot

Thank bulba. I know what you mean and I would scan them but they are all on a2 pieces of paper so they would be hard to scan :X


----------



## Skyberry924

This is super awesome!!! I wish you luck


----------



## Lancelot

I FINSHED PIDGEY.

I tried something new, i dont think I like it.


----------



## Jas0n

It's still cool, but I prefer the waterspray style backgrounds definitely.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I personally quite enjoy how it looks. I mean, sure, I enjoy the other backgrounds- but in my opinion, the one you opted to use this time gives it a little more depth, in my opinion.


----------



## Keitara

both styles look great! 
 It surely can get a bit boring to draw 151 times the same kind of background


----------



## Lancelot

PIDGEOTTO IS DONE AND I LIKE IT ^^ No action shot but oh well


----------



## 00jachna

I love how Pidgeotto is like 

"Yo. dude, check this out. I shaved my armpit"

These are all so good ;-;


----------



## Cam1

My gosh, Im sorry Ive gotten so behind. I am gonna try my hardest to catch up today


----------



## r a t

Cam said:


> My gosh, Im sorry Ive gotten so behind. I am gonna try my hardest to catch up today



You're not as bad as me lmao, I've pretty much given up all together 
I might catch up idk I'm so lazy and unmotivated

please keep going though you're improving so much in your gfx's!


----------



## Lancelot

ANTLERS DID YOU PAINT THIS ?!?!?!



Spoiler: omfg if you did


----------



## Jacob

ur literally amazing


----------



## drizzy

your art is fantastic woooow ;_;


----------



## r a t

Monkey D Luffy said:


> ANTLERS DID YOU PAINT THIS ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: omfg if you did



LMAO NO 
It's a reblog, anything with 0 notes is mine 
I haven't even posted anything that's finished/good so it's a pretty pointless blog


----------



## Lancelot

Antlers said:


> LMAO NO
> It's a reblog, anything with 0 notes is mine
> I haven't even posted anything that's finished/good so it's a pretty pointless blog



O. I was gonna say... Thats bloody awesome ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



drizzy said:


> your art is fantastic woooow ;_;



THANK YA DRIIZEH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> ur literally amazing



Thnx babe


----------



## Shirohibiki

impressive work! cant wait to see more <:


----------



## Bostostar

Dude, I love the backgrounds and the pokemon look amazing (wartortle is my favorite)this was something I was going to do last year, but I decided not to. I may take it u after seeing these awesome pictures!



EDIT: And I love your signature!


----------



## Lancelot

Thank you Hibiki and Bosto DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Lancelot

Bloop


----------



## Lancelot

I finished Pidgeot


----------



## Keitara

nice as always!! 
you should totally draw some sea kings and monsters from op too xD


----------



## Lancelot

White gel pens work wonders ;o


----------



## Lancelot

BLARP


----------



## Cam1

Man, Im finally back with my next entry thing. Im happy with this one simply because of how simple it is, but how well it conveys what I want it to.


----------



## Skyberry924

I love watching your progress! Keep it up


----------



## Lancelot

Sorry I havent done this in ages. I was working on my fire festival entry.

Ill start again now


----------



## Cam1

I will be trying to do this more actively as well ahah


----------



## Lancelot

Lets try nad post one a day Cam


----------



## Cam1

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Lets try nad post one a day Cam



I will try my best, hahahah.


----------



## Lancelot

I did ratata yesterday but forgot to post it. 

I did raticate today aswell


----------



## Lancelot

Bloop


----------



## Jarrad

ratatta is good!

btw are these like copies of TC art or are they 100% unique


----------



## Lancelot

I look at references and move body parts round. I use several so I can see what they look like at different angles.

They arent ALL completely unique as Im still getting used to doing it


----------



## Cam1

I might drop out of this. I have a really hard time with the pokemon so it takes me longer to make these, and school is starting next week. We will see, and I will try to have one of these up today


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, Im gonna stop trying to do this. Every pokemon I try looking for a render of now, there isn't a very good one that I could work with. Im sorry, guys


----------



## Lancelot

Ah well. Thanks for trying a bit cam :]


----------



## Amissapanda

As much as I have enjoyed the coloring style of your work with the watercolor and how well drawn they are (as you clearly have a lot of talent), I'm a little confused as to why are you not sourcing the poses that you're using, as many are clearly straight out of the official images, anime, or even other people's fanart. Examples:



Spoiler



Pidgey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pidgeotto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pidgeot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ratata: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It's alright to use references from official and other images, but please remember to credit them! These are just a few of them that I looked up of your recent ones, but I found the source images for all of the ones I looked for, so... I just think it would be nice of you to give credit where it is due. You said in your other thread to check out this challenge for pose work, which is why I'm quite confused.

Good luck with the challenge, though! Your style of watercoloring is very neat!


----------



## Lancelot

Amissapanda said:


> As much as I have enjoyed the coloring style of your work with the watercolor and how well drawn they are (as you clearly have a lot of talent), I'm a little confused as to why are you not sourcing the poses that you're using, as many are clearly straight out of the official images, anime, or even other people's fanart. Examples:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pidgey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pidgeotto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pidgeot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright to use references from official and other images, but please remember to credit them! These are just a few of them that I looked up of your recent ones, but I found the source images for all of the ones I looked for, so... I just think it would be nice of you to give credit where it is due. You said in your other thread to check out this challenge for pose work, which is why I'm quite confused.
> 
> Good luck with the challenge, though! Your style of watercoloring is very neat!





Monkey D Luffy said:


> I look at references and move body parts round. I use several so I can see what they look like at different angles.
> 
> They arent ALL completely unique as Im still getting used to doing it


.. As I said they arent all completely unique. Im still getting used to moving stuff, hence why Ive only moved arms and stuff atm i.e. rattata...
The whole point in this challenge is for me to develop my art skills so Im still trying to get used to moving stuff around, ergo why im starting slowly... Still got 131 left.


----------



## Amissapanda

Monkey D Luffy said:


> .. As I said they arent all completely unique. Im still getting used to moving stuff, hence why Ive only moved arms and stuff atm...



That's fine and it's a great way to learn, but what I asked is why you are not sourcing the ones that you're referencing/copying from. It's the proper thing to do as an artist, particularly if it's someone else's work. And it'll help you in the long-run to avoid any problems.


----------



## Lancelot

I dids a spearow






- - - Post Merge - - -

Its using leer btw


----------



## Lancelot

I finished fearow . Meh


----------



## Kess

sooo beautiful! Good job and good luck! Have fun


----------



## Lancelot

Kess said:


> sooo beautiful! Good job and good luck! Have fun



Thank you Kess


----------



## Lancelot

Boop


----------



## Lancelot

I finished ekans :]

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ekans is using glare


----------



## Lancelot

blarp


----------



## Lancelot

I did more but forgot to post them. Sorry ;o;


----------



## Keitara

AWWW all those look fantastic!! I really like Ekans because of the colors!! They fit sooo well *-*
(btw you forgot name and number on the last one


----------



## Wishii

i really like how they go outside the box. it gives a super cool 3d feel :3 keep up te good work


----------



## Lancelot

Ty kei and mc!


----------



## Lancelot

Blarp


----------



## Lancelot

I did sandslash


----------



## Lancelot

Bloop


----------



## ToxiFoxy

These are amazing : D what did you use to color them?


----------



## Peter

these are so amazing, I just followed your instagram; can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Lancelot

peterjohnson said:


> these are so amazing, I just followed your instagram; can't wait to see more!!



Thank you so much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ToxiFoxy said:


> These are amazing : D what did you use to color them?



I used watercolour but Ive started using watercolour and crayola pencils together now 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Nidoran Female













Spoiler: Nidorina













Spoiler: Nidoqueen













Spoiler: Nidoran Male













Spoiler: Nidorino













Spoiler: Nidoking













Spoiler: Clefairy













Spoiler: Clefable













Spoiler: Vulpix













Spoiler: Ninetales











Upto ninetales :]


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Wow, I'm surprised I haven't seen this before. These are really nice!


----------



## piske

WOW!!! These are SO GOOD!!! How long does it usually take you to make one?


----------



## Lancelot

P e o n y said:


> WOW!!! These are SO GOOD!!! How long does it usually take you to make one?



Like 4 hours, but thats mainly cause I get distracted ALOT and I work slow anyway. Also I have to wait for it to draw before I outline and colour with crayola 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe 3-5 idk really tho


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Wow, these are all so amazingly done! I wish I could draw like that. I love how you colored them and outlined them, it's like they popped up into life. I love it, keep it up!


----------



## DakotaRain

Holy poop. O_O
I am seriously speechless right now. How? How do you do that! How long have you been drawing? How long does it take you to do the whole process? 

Jeepers! These are amazing! You're amazing! That's quite a challenge. 151 Pokemon! Wow! That's some dedication!


----------



## Lancelot

Thanks guys  Ive been drawung since I was like 4 but I still have a lot to pearn as Im self taught


----------



## Lancelot

bump


----------



## The Pennifer

Just amazing! Awesome talent!


----------



## Lancelot

The Pennifer said:


> Just amazing! Awesome talent!



Thank you so much  Pennifer :] Im glad you like them!


----------



## Jas0n

Haven't checked in on this in a while and I love seeing the progress you've made since the early ones. The latest ones are looking really amazing, especially the Nidoqueen.


----------



## Rasha

out of these I like Nidoking and Clefable the best. I also love the eyes on Ekans (glare move?) and the purple reflection (poison sting move?) on Beedrill's face, and I really like how you drew Pidgeotto's wing


----------



## Lancelot

Jas0n said:


> Haven't checked in on this in a while and I love seeing the progress you've made since the early ones. The latest ones are looking really amazing, especially the Nidoqueen.



thanks Jason 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> out of these I like Nidoking and Clefable the best. I also love the eyes on Ekans (glare move?) and the purple reflection (poison sting move?) on Beedrill's face, and I really like how you drew Pidgeotto's wing



Thank ya Baha :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YEAH

I did Jigglypuff.. :] I love it


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Love how you drawed Jigglypuff singing, it looks pretty cute! Keep it up


----------



## Jake

JIGGLYPUFF IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## aleshapie

My son is 100% in love with Latias and Latios...have you done them yet? I just don't have the stamina to look through them all ...o___O

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLY CRAP! Jigggggly!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## piske

Wow, Jigglypuff is great! I love the colors! :>


----------



## Lancelot

Blarp, Ive done Wigglytuff but I havent postrd it yt :c.


Ill do it after school -_-


----------



## Venn

OMG YOU DID VULPIX!
Now, only if you do Ponyta...

And Jigglypuff looks amazing to!


----------

